# Moving to Mallorca



## karened74 (May 22, 2009)

Hi 
My family and I are moving to Mallorca approx July 2010, I would appreciate lots of advise, We are going to be living in Alcudia and are planning to rent for the first year, any info on who I can contact for rental would be good, also 2 of my children will be going into Spanish schools thier ages will be 9 and 13, Does anyone have experience of this?, I will of course be looking for work, at present I am a planning manager for a dairy so I am used to working within a busy office/manufacturing enviroment and my husband works for himself dealing with TV and sat installations again any suggestions of work would be good, Any advise of any kind will be greatly recieved
Kind regards
Karen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

karened74 said:


> Hi
> My family and I are moving to Mallorca approx July 2010, I would appreciate lots of advise, We are going to be living in Alcudia and are planning to rent for the first year, any info on who I can contact for rental would be good, also 2 of my children will be going into Spanish schools thier ages will be 9 and 13, Does anyone have experience of this?, I will of course be looking for work, at present I am a planning manager for a dairy so I am used to working within a busy office/manufacturing enviroment and my husband works for himself dealing with TV and sat installations again any suggestions of work would be good, Any advise of any kind will be greatly recieved
> Kind regards
> Karen



Hi, welcome to the fourm. First of all you need to know that work is extremly scarce in Spain and the Islands. Spain has 17% unemployment and rising fast. Majorca is also very expensive. You may find it a little easier to get work if you are fluent in both written and verbal Mallorqian.

The fist thing you need to do is to come out on a fact finding holiday and establish where you would need to live for what schools etc and what areas may have any work, Alcudia is a big place. 


I'm sure they'll be some more advise along shortly to help answer your questions
Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

karened74 said:


> Hi
> My family and I are moving to Mallorca approx July 2010, I would appreciate lots of advise, We are going to be living in Alcudia and are planning to rent for the first year, any info on who I can contact for rental would be good, also 2 of my children will be going into Spanish schools thier ages will be 9 and 13, Does anyone have experience of this?, I will of course be looking for work, at present I am a planning manager for a dairy so I am used to working within a busy office/manufacturing enviroment and my husband works for himself dealing with TV and sat installations again any suggestions of work would be good, Any advise of any kind will be greatly recieved
> Kind regards
> Karen


Heres a couple of previous posts from a few weeks ago that may help


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/21390-looking-move-majorca-need-advice.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...nk-about-moving-spain.html?highlight=mallorca


Jo


----------



## karened74 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Jo
Many thanks for the info, thats a great start, We realise it won't be an easy ride but we are willing to give it a go.
thanks again
Karen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The "kid" thing could be difficult. I moved to the mainland a year ago with 11yo girl and 13yo boy. The boy settled into an international school well and hasnt looked back. My daughter wasntr happy there so we moved her to a state school and she hated that even more. We had nights and nights of sobbing, wanting to go home, missing her UK friends, hating the school, the kids there....... We eventually put her back into the international school where she's happier again... sadly its not cheap tho, but what can you do??!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Where you from Karen? If you say Cardiff don't expect any help from me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Where you from Karen? If you say Cardiff don't expect any help from me!


Ignore him Karen, he cdan be a miserable git!!! :eyebrows:

Jo xx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> Ignore him Karen, he cdan be a miserable git!!! :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xx


Been drinking again Jo? Must have been a hot day.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## karened74 (May 22, 2009)

No not from Cardiff, I'm from North Wales a town called Chirk which is near Wrexham. Will you help me now?
Karen


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

karened74 said:


> No not from Cardiff, I'm from North Wales a town called Chirk which is near Wrexham. Will you help me now?
> Karen


You're a Gog....no probs....I actually lived in CQ for a year or so, so I know the area well.

I don't know the state of play in Mallorca....but I would imagine it's the same as the mainland.

So forget getting a job.....it won't happen. You'll have to do your own thing so you need to start planning now.


----------



## karened74 (May 22, 2009)

Yes we were thinking that, what is a gog? never heard of that?, We are going to have to get our behinds into gear to sort out a way of income when we get there, although none of us really mind what we do, i guess your happy in Spain?, was it the right decision for you?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

karened74 said:


> Yes we were thinking that, what is a gog? never heard of that?, We are going to have to get our behinds into gear to sort out a way of income when we get there, although none of us really mind what we do, i guess your happy in Spain?, was it the right decision for you?


A Gog's a North Walian Karen......well that's what we always called you lot. 

Spain was a great move for us.....got here in 2005. But the type of environment we live in is very different to where most other Brits live. But that's what we wanted.

My personal feeling is you'd be better off on the mainland as your opportunities and prospects may be limited on an island that basically revolves around tourism.


----------



## karened74 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for your input, it's good to get advise from experienced people, i appreciate it and i will be using this site alot over the next 12 months as i will have numerous questions to ask
thanks again
Karen


----------

